# Rikulau Reviews



## phatboy99

I am looking for a stainless steel winter training bike and a Singaporean friend suggested a Rikulau. 

Does anyone own or has ridden a Rikulau or can anyone suggest some reviews as the only I can find for the 953 is www.xinqiwen.com?


----------



## Dustin4931

*Rikulau*

Hey,

I just purchased a titanium Rikulau about a month ago and I'm really enjoying it. They are a small builder and they will do some fun things (at least here in Taiwan) like sandblast your name (or whatever else you want) into the top tube. Unlike other big manufacturers, they give you a lot of flexibility with component selection. I had mine set up with a complete Sram Force 2010 group but for the same money I could have gotten Ultegra. Of course you can get groups ranging from 105 and Rival on up to Dura Ace and Red.

I chose a satin finish on mine but they will paint anything - including the 953 steel and the titanium bikes. As with any bike, the most important thing is fit. Check out their website and see if the geometry will work for you. I got the large frame (55cm top tube with a 53.5 seat tube) and it fits me really well. They'll also leave the steer tube uncut for you if you want to play with stack height... a lot of big companies just can't be bothered with that kind of thing because everything is so standardized.

Let me know if you need more information.

Peace,
Dustin


----------



## phatboy99

Great information, thanks


----------



## premium7

*Rikulau*

Ya I love these bikes - beautiful product and excellent customer service. There is another review here:

http://www.cyclingnewsasia.com/index.php/en/tech/37-general/140-tech-rikulau-953-a-thing-of-beauty-

pretty good review and I am looking at buying one of their MTB's - do they do a singlespeed? I can't see one on their website??


----------



## Dustin4931

I would rate their customer service high as well... at least here in Taiwan. Not sure how they compare in that respect (or cost-wise) off the island. For what I paid I feel like I got a custom product for the same price of an equivalently equipped Giant TCR or Defy... certainly more of a value brand. Plus, the titanium frames are guaranteed for life as they don't fatigue or rust. The steel frame warranty isn't quite as good, but I've heard that 953 steel has some anti-corrosive properties as well. A friend of mine just snapped his carbon frame in half during a crash last weekend. I'm guessing that would be nearly impossible with one of these frames. Plus, you get a scratch on one of these frames and you can buff it out yourself.


----------



## oceanhai

Hi Dustin,

Thanks for posting info about Rikulau in Taiwan. I'm wondering whether you purchased your bike through a dealer or if you went directly to the factory in Taichung. I'm going to be back in Taiwan this summer and I'm considering one of their 953 steel frames. Thanks!

Ryan


----------



## Dustin4931

Hey Ryan,
I bought mine from a dealer here on a Tienmu East Road in Taipei (Aureden Bike Shop - the owner speaks great English: [email protected]).

I'm guessing they won't let you buy from the factory, but I'm not sure. I wanted mine set up a particular way so I was grateful for an LBS who did all the work.

It's been a good bike. Since I bought it in October I've put about 4,000 km on it and I haven't had a single problem. 

A friend of mine bought the 953 model and loves it too. If you want, they'll do all kinds of custom painting.

Hope it works out.

Peace,
Dustin
Dustin


----------



## urawildman

Ahh..pretty timely, thx Dustin..will be in Taiwan for a week; will check out the Rikulau..wats the ballpark $$ for the 953?


----------



## Dustin4931

I think it's just a touch more than the titanium model that I bought. Not much though. Price depends also on parts spec. I found the costs were similar to equivalently equipped Giant carbon road bikes. If you write James, he'll be able to tell you.

Peace,
Dustin


----------



## urawildman

Thx Dustin..I ll probably pay him a visit..


----------



## OldEndicottHiway

Heeeeere Phishy phishy phishy...


----------



## oceanhai

Hi Dustin,

I ended up visiting James' shop in Tienmu back in July and chatted with him for about an hour. Great guy. I didn't end up purchasing a bike on this trip but probably will on my next trip. You mentioned that a friend of yours purchased a Rikulau 953 frame. Would you mind putting me in touch with him? I'd like to get his opinion on the frame. Thanks.

Ryan


----------



## RMHERBER

Hello,

The rikulau 953 is probably the best riding bike I have ever owned, I like it so much that I have 2. I train many many miles on my 953 and I have raced it in the Philippines, U.S.A and Taiwan. It is a bike that has been on top of the podium many times. The ride is truly magical. It is responsive, for a 52 cm frame, it weighs less than 3 pounds and equipped with durace, easton slx, Orbitdesign electron carbon tubular wheels, it weighs in at 15 pounds for the complete bike w/pedals and bottle cages.

Robby


----------

